# Omega Constellation Perpetual Calendar



## Jim Brooks (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi all

I have a query.

I need a new battery for my watch. Omega say they do not offer simple battery replacement and I would have to have a full service at the cost of around Â£165 and that it will take about 6 weeks. They couldn't give me an exact price as apparently their dealers charge different amounts to send a watch to Omega.

I told Omega I would take the watch to a local watch mender to have the battery replaced on the spot at a quoted cost of Â£25. They told me that the local watchmender would not be able to re-set the calendar after replacing the battery.

This feels like a rip off with the big watch manufacturer overcharging and using protectionist scaremongering to force buyers of their products into paying more than they need to. On the other hand??????

Can anybody throw any light on this? My local watchmender is quoting a price of Â£95 for a service taking 7 days or Â£25 for a replacement battery on the spot. Am I safe to go this route?

Jim Brooks


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

With perpetual calendars donâ€™t even think of sending it anywhere else but Omega.

I had a new IWC perpetual calendar that I bought from Watches of Switzerland in

New Bond Street, I noticed that it was out by a day when I got it back to the office.

Took it along to WoS in the City, they said they could resent it for me, they did

but they moved in on by a YEAR !! Had to be sent back to IWC and although

they were great at sorting everything out for me, it ruined my bond with the watch

and it is now owned by my MD.

PC can be a nightmare to reset, so for peace of mind I would seriously think

about sending it back to Omega, they will service it and return it to you with

a two year warranty


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

Ouch !

Scant consolation to you, but at least your posting will highlight the pitfalls of owning this type of watch to the less experienced amongst us......................It's certainly been an eye opener for me.

Cheers

Lee


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Jim

If I am correct , that watch has a very special thermocompensated quartz movement capable of rediciously high accuracy. The service @ Omega will include hooking it up to some special diagnostic equipment and adjustment to the timing ,if required.

So it costs some extra for this.

That said, If you need a battery then get a battery







, not at the key cutting, shoe repair, watchbattery guy at the market ! Use a competant watch repairer.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Get a Citizen EcoDrive PC (for probably less than the Omega's servicing cost) to have around while the Omega is off for servicing. Unlikely you'll need a battery change for the Citizen unless you store is away from light. JMHO.


----------

